# At what age did you get him neutered?



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

My puppy is 5 months old and he humps on everything. I'm wondering if I should get him neutered. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear was about 8 months when I took him to get chipped and neutered. I wanted to wait in case there were any problems w/ his baby teeth falling out (that way they could take care of everything at once). I didn't have the humping everything problem with him though so it was easy to wait.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Cora was 7 months old when he was neutered. He ran away from home twice in a row in search of a lady. I couldn't get him to vet soon enough. Neutering curbed the running away. It did not change his character a bit, did not make him mellow even a bit. He still runs around like crazy, demands attention all the time and occasionally hump on pillows and then all of a sudden falls asleep on them. I can watch him all day and never get bored


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Murphy was 5 months old when he was neutered and microchipped. We had no problems at all. The pain medicine made him a little crazy so it was hard to keep him calm. We also had him in a onesie so did not have to deal with the cone of shame


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Bidik said:


> Cora was 7 months old when he was neutered. He ran away from home twice in a row in search of a lady. I couldn't get him to vet soon enough. Neutering curbed the running away. It did not change his character a bit, did not make him mellow even a bit. He still runs around like crazy, demands attention all the time and occasionally hump on pillows and then all of a sudden falls asleep on them. I can watch him all day and never get bored


Jeri, you experience with this is quite typical. It really doesn't alter their behavior. But will lead to less desire to roam.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I got Brody neutered at 7 months. I will tell you though, Brody didn't even start humping until well after he got neutered. He's going through a phase right now (he's 2) with big time humping. ha ha


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie was around 17 months when he was altered. He went through a humping phase when he was younger; if we were sitting on the couch with our legs up on the couch, he would try to hump our legs. We just discouraged his behavior. He wasn't a roamer - I guess we don't give our guys the opportunity to roam. They are always accompanied by us when they are outside. Finn is approaching two and he is still intact. I took him in at 14 months, and the vet clinic was extremely busy on his scheduled day, and they could not assure me that he would get to come home the same day, so I wouldn't leave him for the procedure. It was shortly after that, that we noticed he was having allergy issues with a lot of ear infections, etc. and our vet didn't want to put his body through more stress until we had that under better control. 

I would suggest that you do your research so that you are aware of the pros and cons. There are differing opinions on this. From articles I read, I just knew that I wanted to wait until at least 14 months or so for the benefit that the hormones provide for bone growth, etc. 

I will say that Finn has been a humper from the get-go - but I have only seen him hump Augie - and he also started marking in the house. He still does not have free reign of the house, although I haven't seen him to try to mark anything for several months now. If I can't watch him, he is gated in the kitchen or crated. He had been trained for quite some time on a UgoDog, but when the marking started, I decided it was time to get him trained to outside. I think he has gotten the idea that outside is where you do that.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry went in exactly at 6 mo. 
He has a permanent humping blanket.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy never humped (still isn't - crossing fingers). We got him neutered at 9 months. They also removed two baby teeth canines that didn't come out on their own at the same time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My boys (both breeds) were neutered around 6 months of age. Neither of my boys have humped,lifted their legs or marked. One is now 8 and one is 7. I think I maybe just got lucky?

Humping is behavior that is not as sexual as we humans make it. It is a sign of dominance. IMO.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Julie said:


> My boys (both breeds) were neutered around 6 months of age. Neither of my boys have humped,lifted their legs or marked. One is now 8 and one is 7. I think I maybe just got lucky?
> 
> Humping is behavior that is not as sexual as we humans make it. It is a sign of dominance. IMO.


you know Julie , I'm going to differ with you with that last statement. :argue: :hug:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm with Dave on this one...

Coach was snipped at about 8 months. Still humps although not as much. Definitely goes for the propping up his toys to get the best friction.... enuf said.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Everybody is very helpful! I guess is better to wait until he gets a little older. He is still a baby. How much does it cost? Would insurance cover most of it?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I am getting Ted done soon and was quoted $250.00


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

*Humping is a form of dominence*

I was told this by our dog group's animal behaviorist. We had Jazi spayed at 12 months because our breeder told us her females came into heat later. Even the females hump.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> you know Julie , I'm going to differ with you with that last statement. :argue: :hug:


That's fine Dave....I said in my opinion.
I know that the intact males I deal with at work that try to hump me are not finding my legs sexually stimulating.:eyebrows:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Julie said:


> That's fine Dave....I said in my opinion.
> I know that the intact males I deal with at work that try to hump me are not finding my legs sexually stimulating.:eyebrows:


Good one Julie ound: But actually that example is one that is definitely not a dominance play. Dominance in animals is between like species. Mounting can be part of a dominance display in context with other behaviors at the same time. See the articles . It is primarily a sexual hardwired behavior , a form of play, a form of tension relief. The behaviorists that study this pretty much in the same boat. Dominance is the most understood behavior in dogs . I have 75 articles on it and it has been studied extensively. Here's the articles if you're interested. 
humping Michael Baugh and Dr. Lore Haug http://www.michaelbaugh.com/2011/11/06/the-truth-about-humping/
MOUNTING Marc Beckoff http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/animal-emotions/201209/why-dogs-hump


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so thankful I don't have to deal with humping... lol Tillie has never humped anything or anyone!


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok I'm going to jump in here... why does Diva hump her bed? She never humps anything else, much less me or any other person. I didn't know humping was something girl dogs did so I was surprised the first time!

Is this something I should discourage? It doesn't really bother me... but I guess it could be embarrassing if company is here!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I had planned to wait till he was 12 months old, so he could grow, but he started to mark human females, at about 5-6 months old. one time, on a hav group walk he marked (tried to) 3 women. got him fixed soon after that. he started to lift his leg to mark at 18 wks old.


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

Jazi was neutered at nine months. She occasionally humps my arm. I was told by an animal behaviorist and dog trainer, that she is showing signs of ownership...not sexual interest.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mi Vet did the "dirty deed" to me at 10 months! He said I was ready. Have I ever told you how much I hated that cone?! Mi Popi says that I became more energetic than ever, afterwards! Popi says maybe he should consider that solution at his age for more energy! ound: Popi, I hope you like wearing a cone! ound:

I don't know what "humping" is. Does it have anything to do with a camel? I'm a cave man type. When I find a desirable female I grab them by the tail and pull them around the play area, backwards. :biggrin1:eace:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------

